# Information on "The Cleaved



## desert_ninja (Apr 8, 2009)

I am looking for any information on starting a cleaved army, but i can't find any back story or any stats. or even a good place to start looking. I have a T-sons army and am thinking of having the cleaved as a support squad. any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

They appear to have been created for the newest CSM codex.
Try Lexicanum website to see if they have further info..


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't believe there is much of a backstory for them though in the newest CSM codex it says something about them never taking their armour off with goo oozing out of the joints of their armour. Sounds a lot like they are some form of animated armour like Thousand Sons though they may just be ooz blobs in armour.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I always figured they were like plauge marines, since they got described as takeing near fatal blows and continueing (T5 anyone?) 

Thats al I got.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Although theres not much fluff, theres no reason why you now can't create your own.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Well considering that the unit shown of the Codex is carrying a Mark of Nurgle Banner with them they're just Chaos Marines with MoN


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If you have a Thousand Sons army, it's not particularly likely that a squad devoted to Nurgle would be a part of it. 

There's nothing about the Cleaved beyond what's in the current Codex: Chaos Space Marines. They're clearly just Chaos Space Marines devoted to Nurgle-- there's an important distinction between that and Plague Marines. Plague Marines are, with few exceptions, members of the Death Guard Legion, or devotees of Nurgle who have been given the Destroyer Hive by a Death Guard Legionnaire at Abaddon's request. The latter are extremely rare-- for all intents and purposes, any Chaos Space Marine can be devoted to Nurgle, but they're not Plague Marines.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I did think it a little odd that they introduced a new chapter of Traitor Marines and then told us almost nothing about them. As *nightfish* rightly points out, there's no reason you can't make up your own fluff for them, with the caveat that being GW IP should they decide to issue 'canon' background & fluff for the Cleaved you'd then have to retcon your own fluff to fit that. 

Which is one of the main reasons I invented my own Death Guard warband with Pandemic, and have no compunctions about involving Typhus himself in some of the fluff I'm coming up with for them ​


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> I did think it a little odd that they introduced a new chapter of Traitor Marines and then told us almost nothing about them. As *nightfish* rightly points out, there's no reason you can't make up your own fluff for them, with the caveat that being GW IP should they decide to issue 'canon' background & fluff for the Cleaved you'd then have to retcon your own fluff to fit that.
> 
> Which is one of the main reasons I invented my own Death Guard warband with Pandemic, and have no compunctions about involving Typhus himself in some of the fluff I'm coming up with for them ​


Involving named characters in fanfluff is a pretty good way to make sure the story is awful, no offense, but mary sues we need not.

The background and fluff for the Cleaved are as follows:
Ate too much mcdonalds.
Got stuck in armor.
Awesome.

It's just a new little warband that was birthed from that terrible dex. They're csm with an icon of nurgle.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> ...that terrible dex...


*cries*

Seriously, though, The Cleaved are just another CSM renegade force with no real background. If you don't want to have to figure something out if GW finally adds background information, then come up with a wicked-looking paint scheme of your own for a CSM support force for your Thousand Sons, that way you don't feel the need to continuously convert mini's you can't use, only to be able to use them again in the next codex (damn you Khorne Berserkers and Iron Warrior special rules!)

Thanks,
Howard

P.S.- I would rather have the problem of converting miniatures that I can't use any more than the crap that is the current CSM 'dex.


----------



## desert_ninja (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info, im pretty new to the game, so i dont know why the current codex is horrible. Illuminate me pls???


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

desert_ninja said:


> Thanks for the info, im pretty new to the game, so i dont know why the current codex is horrible. Illuminate me pls???


The latest codex is super-ultra-generic and provides little in the way of flavor customization to represent 'cult forces' (forces that worship a specific Chaos deity) and the various traitor legions. Also, daemons were turned from god-specific to generic lesser and greater daemons that have no distinguishing features from one another. This even further ruined the flavor of cult forces and legions like the Word Bearers that make extensive use of daemons in flavor, as well as in past versions of the codex. Seriously, if you combine the CSM codex and the Daemon codex, you would probably be halfway to fixing the issues that most people have with the codex. Adding in some flavor for the 4 gods and the undivided traitor legions would fix almost all of the rest of it.

Then, as if dividing Chaos into two seperate armies and making them super-ultra-generic wasn't enough, then they release codexes for the Orcs, Space Marines (generic variety), and Imperial Guard, making them flavorful and cool and fun to play. That just compounds the bitterness. The only thing I can think of is that GW wants CSM players to be as bitter in real life as the CSM are in flavor so as to add to the feel of the game.

Thanks,
Howard


----------

